# Co2 photos for UKaps.



## Dan Crawford (28 Jan 2008)

Hi Folks, i am currently designing some articles for our website and i am a little short on photos. The articles are generally Co2 based so what i need are really nice photos of Co2 equipment and the main one being a dropchecker, a real sexy glass one would be nice.
A good photo of a nice glass diffuser would also be great, either in a tank and working or an arty one out of the tank or what ever, i'm open to suggestions.
I would like to get this article finished asap. Thanks in advance folks.
Dan


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2008)

I've got a few - dropper, Rhinox and reg etc.

I'll email you hi-res shots tonight mate.

Does this work for you?

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?doc ... &plindex=0


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jan 2008)

sorry mate, you know me and my uber quality issues!

Drop me an email later, looking forward to it.


----------



## Garuf (28 Jan 2008)

I've one of a drop checker, I'll upload it later if you pm me


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jan 2008)

PM'd


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> sorry mate, you know me and my uber quality issues!
> 
> Drop me an email later, looking forward to it.



You mean the video quality, or my crap photography!?


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jan 2008)

sorry mate the video!


----------

